# A few things I finished



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2014)

Hrb and snakewood from @woodintyuu 





 


Black ash burl. Maple burl and amboyna burl. 





 









Antler. Locust. Maple burl antler and maple burl

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 26, 2014)

Most excellent, Tony -- great looking razor handles

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking good! Do you include a cartridge with the razors? If you do a bunch of them Costco is a great place to pick up a large package of them at a reasonable price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Looking good! Do you include a cartridge with the razors? If you do a bunch of them Costco is a great place to pick up a large package of them at a reasonable price.


Will have to start doing that. Thanks


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice work Tony! Might have to work a deal for one of those down the road......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 26, 2014)

Those are great. They would be great to promote as groomsmen's gifts I would think. Very unique, and something that someone would keep and remember.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 26, 2014)

Ahhh, razor handles. I couldn't figure out what those were. Exquisite wood and antler. Neil has a great idea, I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice work, Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 26, 2014)

All look great!
Well done.
How long before the Snakewood cracks?

Les


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> All look great!
> Well done.
> How long before the Snakewood cracks?
> 
> Les


Thanks les. You have asked me that before and I drill slow and sand slow and haven't had any problems. No pens have come back to me yet. I have also made my wife plenty of hairsticks and none have cracked You must not like snakewood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 27, 2014)

Very well done Tony. They are all fantastic bit the antler really stands out to me. Very unique!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 27, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> All look great!
> Well done.
> How long before the Snakewood cracks?
> 
> Les


les snakewood is quite nice to work once yu figure it out there are crtain things yu must do to take care of the cracking yu speak of i have ben using it for 20 years , and have made 100 or more hollow forms and lids over the years, several which reside in museum collections, not a one is cracked, should i worry they will crack next year? Ths is the second time yu have mentioned this , I wonder if yu know how to use snakewood, hope yu arent offended by this it just needed to be said, If you care for and work with snakewood properly
you will not have a problem. Most folks have prob because the bought material that was already an issue, or overheated with sanding. PS: tonys hairsticks are nicely done and not cracked in the least and do not fear they will in the future , i assume he has learned to work Around the fissures thanks for letting me rant, go TONY Go After a cupla minutes of thought les Please share your Personal experience working with snakewood That would be benificial to all we can all learn from others failures . seems you have some to share thanks cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey Tony,
A quick question? Do you turn the antler before sanding? Or do you simply use a file or something to rough shape and then sand paper from there? Seems like antler would chip and crack if one tried to use turning chisels on it.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Hey Tony,
> A quick question? Do you turn the antler before sanding? Or do you simply use a file or something to rough shape and then sand paper from there? Seems like antler would chip and crack if one tried to use turning chisels on it.


I soak it for a day or two in minwax wood hardener then drill and turn it. It is harder than you think. Sharp tools and it turns good. I use carbide to get t down a little bit then my skew


----------



## axelsmith1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Very nice tony, I don't know if I could stop looking at the burls long enough to finish a shave!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

